# Your favourite Pokémon of each type?



## Thorne

*Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

As the title say, which Pokémon of each type is your favourite? If it's one with two types, chose the "primary" type. (Except for flying, as no pokémon have it as it's primary type)
this started as a meme at DA, but I took it here and made a thread out of it, since not everyone here can draw.

*Normal:* Zangoose.
*Fighting:* Lucario.
*Flying:* Gliscor.
*Poison:* Swalot.
*Ground:* Claydol.
*Rock:* Cradlily.
*Bug:* Vespiquen.
*Ghost:* Drifloon.
*Steel:* Mawile.
*Fire:* Infernape.
*Water:* Mudki-*headshot* Milotic.
*Grass:* Leafeon.
*Electric:* I DON'T LIKE ANY ELE-*Headshot* Manetric.
*Psychic:* It's a bit obvious.
*Ice:* Froslass(it's going to appear in the next episode of the D/P anime, woho!)
*Dragon:* Dragonair.
*Dark:* Absol.

Now it's your turn!


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

*Normal:* Eevee/Skitty
*Fighting:* Gallade
*Flying:* Starly
*Poison:* Roselia
*Ground:* Flygon
*Rock:* Sudowoodo
*Bug:* Butterfree
*Ghost:* Drifloon
*Steel:* Skarm
*Fire:* Ninetales
*Water:* Lapras
*Grass:* Chikorita
*Electric:* Plusle/Minun
*Psychic:* Mew
*Ice:* Articuno
*Dragon:* Dratini
*Dark:* Absol


----------



## White Wolf

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

*Normal:* Buneary
*Fighting:* Lucario
*Flying:* Pidgeot
*Poison:* Crobat
*Ground:* Dugtrio
*Rock:* Golem
*Bug:* Scyther
*Ghost:* Gengar
*Steel:* Scizor
*Fire:* Typhlosion
*Water:* Feraligatr
*Grass:* Venusaur
*Electric:* Electivire
*Psychic:* Gardevoir
*Ice:* Froslass
*Dragon:* Dragonite
*Dark:* Umbreon


----------



## Taliax

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Here are a few:
Ground:Marowak
Fire:Typhlosion
Dark:Weavile
I'm too indecisive to think of any more.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

I half remember seeing this somewhere...or maybe it was the old forums...


----------



## S.K

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

My favourite bug type is Heracross or Scizor. Scyther in close second.
My favourite ice  type is Snorunt or Glalie
My favourite ghost type is probably Giratina or Sableye or something.


----------



## eevee_em

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Not counting the Eeveelutions, they are:

Normal: Persian
Fighting: Lucario
Flying: Pidgeot
Poison: Zubat
Ground: Sandshlash
Rock: Onix
Bug: Butterfree
Ghost: Mistrevous
Steel: Skarmory
Fire: Ninetails
Water: Suicune
Grass: Bellosom
Electric: Manetric
Psychic: Mew
Ice: Articuno
Dragon: Dragonair.
Dark: Absol.


----------



## Noctowl

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Aipom
Fighting: Lucario.
Flying: Xatu
Poison: Seviper
Ground: Garchomp
Rock: Cradlily
Bug: Volbeat. I dunno
Ghost: Duskull
Steel: Skarmory
Fire: Camerupt
Water: Whiscash
Grass: Leafeon
Electric: Luxio
Psychic: Grumpig
Ice: Froslass
Dragon: Garchomp
Dark: Absol


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Eevee
Fire: Vulpix
Water: Lapras
Grass: Tropius
Steel: Aggron
Fighting: Hitmonlee
Rock: Solrock
Psychic: Natu
Flying: I'll cheat and say Natu and Tropius
Bug: Scyther
Ice: Spheal
Dark: Houndoom
Electric: Pikachu
Ground: Flygon
Ghost: Sableye
Dragon: Dragonite
Poison: Gulpin


----------



## Darksong

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

*Normal:* Purugly
*Fighting:* MAKUHITA!
*Flying:* Pidgeot
*Poison:* Toxicroak!
*Ground: *Deidara Swampert
*Rock:* Aerodactyl.
*Bug:* Hera-hera-Heracross! :D
*Ghost:* Banette. I think I dreamed about one last night.
*Steel: *Magneton
*Fire:* Ninetales. KYUUBI NO YOUKO FTW!
*Water:* Suikun
*Grass:* Carnivine
*Electric:* Luxray
*Psychic:* Mesprit
*Ice:* Glaceon
*Dragon:* Dialga. It says its Japanese name.
*Dark:* Honchkrow. Mightyena makes me sad.


----------



## voltianqueen

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

*Normal:* Zangoose
*Fighting:* Primeape
*Flying:* Pidgeot
*Poison:* Arbok
*Ground:* Gliscor
*Rock:* Tyranitar
*Bug:* Scizor
*Ghost:* Haunter
*Steel:* Aggron
*Fire:* Typhlosion
*Water:* Floatzel
*Grass:* Venusaur
*Electric:* Manectric
*Psychic:* Kadabra
*Ice:* Walrein
*Dragon:* Salamence
*Dark:* Houndoom


----------



## Espeon

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Blissey
Fighting: Breloom (I absolutely detest Lucario.)
Flying: Togekiss
Poison: Arbok
Ground: Hippowdon
Rock: Kabutops
Bug: Ninjask
Ghost: Gengar
Steel: Forretress
Fire: Ninetales
Water: Miltoic
Grass: Grovyle
Electric: Mareep
Psychic: Espeon
Ice: Lapras
Dragon: Altaria
Dark: Absol

*Note: Pokémon using their secondary types are purely because the primary slot of theirs was taker or I dislike everything else of that primary type.


----------



## PurelyAmazing

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

*Normal:* Porygon-Z
*Fighting:* Blaziken
*Flying:* Ho-oh
*Poison:* Croagunk
*Ground:* Garchomp
*Rock:* Tyranitar
*Bug:* Scizor
*Ghost:* Gengar
*Steel:* Skarmory
*Fire:* Typhlosion
*Water:* Poliwag
*Grass:* Leafeon.
*Electric:* Ampharos
*Psychic:* Latias
*Ice:* Glaceon
*Dragon:* Flygon
*Dark:* Umbreon


----------



## Peegeray

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: clefable
Fighting: combusken
Flying: skymin
Poison: skuntank
Ground: sandslash
Rock: cranidos
Bug: kricketune
Ghost: froslass
Steel: mawile
Fire: chimchar
Water: golduck
Grass: leafeon
Electric: ampharos
Psychic: mew
Ice: dewgong
Dragon: altaria
Dark: weavile


----------



## Doctor Jimmy

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

*Fighting:* Hitmonchan
*Flying:* Charizard
*Ground:* Marshtomp
*Rock:* Steelix
*Bug:* Butterfree
*Steel:* Steelix
*Fire:* Charizard
*Water:* Blastoise
*Grass:* Meganium
*Electric:* Luxray
*Psychic:* Butterfree



Male Gardevoir said:


> this started as a meme at DA





Male Gardevoir said:


> *meme*





Male Gardevoir said:


> *DA*


citation needed


----------



## Peegeray

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*



Doctor Jimmy said:


> *Psychic:* Butterfree


butterfree is bug/flying


----------



## Mercury

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Zigzagoon
Fighting: Gallade
Flying: Fearow
Poison: Bulbasaur
Ground: Sandshrew
Rock: Golem
Bug: Spinarak
Ghost: Gastly
Steel: Aron
Fire: Cyndaquil
Water: Totodile
Grass: Chikorita 
Electric: Ampharos
Psychic: Gallade
Ice: Snorunt
Dragon: Gible
Dark: Umbreon


----------



## geobz

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Tauros
Fighting: Hitmontop
Poison: Muk
Ground: Sandslash
Rock: Golem
Bug: Mothim
Ghost: Spiritomb
Steel: Aggron
Fire: Arcanine
Water: Seadra
Grass: Torterra
Electric: Luxray
Psychic: Azelf
Ice: Mamoswine
Dragon: Flygon
Dark: Darkrai


----------



## Ice tiger

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

*Normal:* Eevee/Skitty.
*Fighting:* Blaziken.
*Flying:* Pigeot.
*Poison:* Toxicroak. 
*Ground:* Sandslash.
*Rock:* Onix.
*Bug:* Scyther.
*Ghost:* Drifloon.
*Steel:* Aggron.
*Fire:* Typhlosion.
*Water:* Vaporeon.
*Grass:* Ivysaur.
*Electric:* Luxray.
*Psychic:* Abra <3 I don't care that it sucks, its cute. 
*Ice:* Lapras.
*Dragon:* Dragonite.
*Dark:* Absol.


----------



## Chimera

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

*Normal:* Smeargle
*Fighting:* Riolu
*Flying:* Drifloon
*Poison:* Haunter
*Ground:* Gligar
*Rock:* Cradily
*Bug:* Shedinja
*Ghost:* Banette
*Steel:* Mawile
*Fire:* Charmander
*Water:* Chinchou
*Grass:* Cherrim
*Electric:* Rotom or Plusle/Minun (I can't decide D:)
*Psychic:* Gardevoir
*Ice:* Froslass
*Dragon:* Giratina
*Dark:* Spiritomb


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*



Ice tiger said:


> *Normal:* Eevee/Skitty.
> *Ice:* Lapras.
> *Dark:* Absol.


You rock. These Pokemon are made of pure awesomesauce. The others contain awesomesauce.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

I have a feeling I've done this but HEY

*Normal: *Persian
*Fighting: *Lucario
*Flying: *Togekiss
*Poison: *Toxicroak
*Ground: *Wooper
*Rock: *Craniados
*Bug:* Shedinja
*Ghost: *Banette
*Steel: *Empoleon
*Fire: *Ho-Oh
*Water: *Bibarel
*Grass: * Shaymin
*Electric: *Raichu
*Psychic: *Grumpig
*Ice: *Glaceon
*Dragon: * Latias
*Dark:* Cacturn


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

^ I got that feeling too. I probably did it on the old forums...


----------



## Objection!

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Dragon: Palkia


----------



## ultraviolet

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

*Normal*: Stantler.
*Fighting*: Breloom.
*Flying*: Pidgeot/Hoothoot.
*Poison*: Seviper.
*Ground*: Nidoqueen.
*Rock*: Onix.
*Bug*: Beautifly.
*Ghost*: Misdreavus, Duskull, Banette & Haunter.
*Steel*: Mawile.
*Fire*: Rapidash.
*Water*: Vaporeon.
*Grass*: Cradily, Roselia.
*Electric*: Jolteon, Rotom, Manetric.
*Psychic*: Girafarig, Slowking, Chingling.
*Ice*: Lapras, Froslass.
*Dragon*: Dragonair.
*Dark*: Cacturne, Sharpedo, Houndoom, Absol, Mightyena, Murkrow.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

*Normal:* 
*Fighting:* 
*Flying:*  
*Poison:* 
*Ground:* 
*Rock:* 
*Bug:* 
*Ghost:* 
*Steel:* 
*Fire:* 
*Water:* 
*Grass:* 
*Electric:* 
*Psychic:* 
*Ice:* 
*Dragon:*  
*Dark: *


----------



## see ya

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

*Normal:* 
*Fighting:* 
*Flying: *
*Poison:* 
*Ground:* 
*Rock:* 
*Bug:* 
*Ghost:* 
*Steel:* 
*Fire:* 
*Water:* 
*Grass:* /
*Electric:* 
*Psychic:* 
*Ice:* 
*Dragon:*  
*Dark:*


----------



## nothing to see here

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Fire: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Water: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Electric: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 or maybe 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Grass: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ice: I dunno... maybe 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Fighting: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 or 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poison: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ground: Probably 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Flying: Probably 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Psychic: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bug: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Rock: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 or 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ghost: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 or 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 or maybe 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dragon: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 or 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dark: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Steel:


----------



## Murkrow

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Clefairy
Fighting: Hitmonchan
Flying: Murkrow
Poison: Don't really like any.
Ground: Donphan I guess
Rock: Onix
Bug: Ledian
Ghost: Misdreavus
Steel: Skarmory
Fire: Houndoom
Water: Milotic
Grass: I don't know, Breloom maybe.
Electric: Manectric
Psychic: Espeon
Ice: Regice
Dragon: Dragonair/Draginite
Dark: Umbreon (:O shocking answer)
Bird: Missingno.

Wow, I spent ages trying to think of my favourite water Pokémon even though that would be one of the most obvious to me.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: 
Fighting: 
Flying: 
Poison: 
Ground: 
Rock: 
Bug: 
Ghost: 
Steel: 
Fire: 
Water: 
Grass: 
Electric: 
Psychic: 
Ice: 
Dragon: 
Dark:


----------



## Lady Grimdour

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: 
Fighting: ///
Flying: //
Poison: //
Ground: /
Rock: //
Bug: /
Ghost: /
Steel: 
Fire: //
Water: /
Grass: /
Electric: 
Psychic: /
Ice: //
Dragon: 
Dark:


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Hmm... Eevee :D
Fighting:   Idk... Lucario? :|
Flying:  Drifloon? :D
Poison:  Drapion B)
Ground: Torterra
Rock: Tyranitar :D
Bug: Scizor
Ghost: Giratina
Steel: Steelix, Dialga, Rgisteel or Metagross... I like a lot of Steel types x3
Fire: Charizard ._.
Water: Lapras and Kyogre I guess
Grass: Sceptile  B)
Electric:  Pikachu and Raichu x3
Psychic: Cresselia :D
Ice: Umm... Regice and Lapras?
Dragon: PALKIA
Dark: Darkrai and Spiritomb

CAN BE ANY OF THEM BY HOLDING A PLATE: Arceus

Yah just pointing out that I like Arceus :|


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Ahaha! Arceus. It's usually hated for being a 'god' Pokemon.

I stalk your posts XD


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*



EeveeSkitty said:


> Ahaha! Arceus. It's usually hated for being a 'god' Pokemon.
> 
> I stalk your posts XD


Yah, but I think It's cool. Not for It's power or anything either :/

I'm okay with that xD


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

I'm feeling random. I don't usually stalk people.


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

I'm always feeling random.

We're once again off-topic, so to contibute-

The only reason Scizor is my favorite bug type is because it Is only a few letters away from being Sizz-Lorr, who is a character from Invader Zim. So I always name my (male) Scizors Sizz-Lorr.
Woot.


----------



## Sir Lucario

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Zangoose, I guess...
Fighting: Lucario
Flying: Xatu
Poison: Beedrill
Ground: Torterra
Rock: Nosepass 
Bug: Scizor
Ghost: Banette
Steel: Lucario
Fire: Ho-Oh
Water: Suicune 
Grass: Grovyle
Electric: Manectric
Psychic: Xatu
Ice: Articuno
Dragon: Flygon
Dark: Murkrow

Overall: Lucario


----------



## PichuK

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Zangoose
Fighting: Toxicroak
Flying: Staraptor/ Pidgeot/ Lugia/ Articuno/ Farfetch'd/ Delibird/ Honchkrow/ Murkrow/ Noctowl/ Sarmory/ Togetic/ Xatu
Poison: Skunktank
Ground: Flygon/Wooper
Rock: Kabutops
Bug: Yanma/Shedinja/Ariados/Scizor
Ghost: Froslass/Sableye
Steel: Skarmory/Mawile
Fire: Quilava/Ho-oh
Water: Ehhhh... Vaporeon 
Grass: Grovyle/Sceptile/Roserade/Celebi/Skymin
Electric: Jolteon/Minun/Plusle
Psychic: Azelf/Jirachi/Cresselia/Lati@s
Ice: Glaceon/Mamoswine
Dragon: Altaria/Flygon
Dark: Weavile

Overall: Weavile


----------



## Dark Shocktail

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Eee...I got way too many favorites...I'll go with my top three for each in numerical order =) I'll aviod any Eevees/legends/events though.

*BUG:*  /  / 

*DARK:*  /  / 

*DRAGON:*  /  / 

*ELECTRIC:*  /  / 

*FIGHTING:*  /  / 

*FIRE:*  /  / 

*FLYING:*  /  / 

*GHOST:*  /  / 

*GRASS:*  /  / 

*GROUND:*  /  / 

*ICE:*  /  / 

*NORMAL:*  /  / 

*POISON:*  /  / 

*PSYCHIC:*  /  / 

*ROCK:*  /  / 

*STEEL:*  /  / 

*WATER:*  /  /


----------



## Raichu

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Furret
Fighting: Lucario
Flying: Honchkrow
Poison: Nidorino
Ground: Cubone
Rock: Relicanth
Bug: Butterfree or Breedrill
Ghost: Haunter
Steel: Bronzong
Fire: Quilava
Water: Mudkip
Grass: Ivysaur
Electric: Raichu (obviously lol)
Psychic: Lunatone
Ice: Sneasel
Dragon: Dragonair
Dark: Umbreon


----------



## Kyku

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Zangoose
Fighting: Lucario
Flying: Xatu/Articuno
Poison: Seviper
Ground: Rhydon
Rock: Lairon
Bug: Scyther
Ghost: Haunter/Giratina
Steel: Skarmory/Dialga
Fire: Ninetails
Water: Milotic
Grass: Leafeon
Electric: Jolteon
Psychic: Espeon
Ice: Glaceon (yeah, I like eeveelutions alot)
Dragon: Dragonair
Dark: Absol

Overall: Glaceon / Ninetails


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

normal : aipom
electric : electabuzz
dragon : gible
dark : darkrai
bug : scyther
fire : arcanine
fighting : blaziken
steel : mawile
psychic : deoxys
ghost : spiritomb
water : mudkip
grass : bayleef
rock : onix
poison : croagunk
flying : murkrow
ice : snorunt
ground : swampert


----------



## GorMcCobb

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Zangoose
Fighting: Hariyama
Flying: Crobat
Poison: Crobat
Ground: Donfan
Rock: Nosepass
Bug: Scizor
Ghost: Sableye
Steel: Aggron
Fire: Typhlosion
Water: Staryu
Grass: Shifty
Electric: Electivire
Psychic: Latios
Ice: Froslass
Dragon: Gible lol
Dark: Darkrai

yay!


----------



## Flarginsnarf

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Pidgeot 
Fighting: Poliwrath 
Flying: Tropius 
Poison: Spinarak 
Ground: Pupitar 
Rock: Kabutops 
Bug: Buterfree 
Ghost: Haunter 
Steel: Aggron 
Fire: Typhlosion 
Water: Blastoise 
Grass: Torterra 
Electric: Mareep 
Psychic: Gardvoir 
Ice: Spheal 
Dragon: Dragonite 
Dark: Sneasel


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Porygon-Z.
Fighting: Heracross.
Flying: Pidgeot.
Poison: Roserade.
Ground: Dugtrio.
Rock: Omastar.
Bug: Heracross.
Ghost: Dusknoir.
Steel: Scizor.
Fire: Flareon.
Water: Starmie.
Grass: Cradily.
Electric: Magneton?
Psychic: Claydol.
Ice: Dewgong.
Dragon: Dragonair.
Dark: Mightyena.

I included Heracross in there twice, 'cause he's so awesome.


----------



## Ninjabait

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

*Normal:* Regigigas
*Fighting:* Gallade?
*Flying: * Butterfree/Gliscor/Honchkrow
*Poison:* Drapion
*Ground:* Flygon
*Rock:* Shuckle
*Bug:* Skorupi/Butterfree
*Ghost:* Misdreavus
*Steel:* Jirachi
*Fire:* Vulpix
*Water:* Vaporeon/Swampert
*Grass:* Leafeon/Exeggutor
*Electric:* Jolteon
*Psychic:* Jirachi/Mesprit
*Ice:* Glaceon
*Dragon:* Flygon
*Dark:* Umbreon

Fwee.


----------



## VelvetEspeon

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

*Normal:* Eevee or Porygon Z
*Fire:* Blaziken
*Water:* Vaporeon
*Grass:* Shaymin
*Fighting:* Lucario
*Psychic:* Mewtwo
*Ghost:* Giratina
*Rock:* Aggron (If it's primarily Steel, I think I'll pick Onix)
*Ground:* Groudon
*Dragon:* Rayquazza
*Poison:* Seviper
*Flying:* Staraptor
*Dark:* Sableye (I mix stuff up, so if it's Ghost/Dark, my favorite Dark-type is Absol)
*Ice:* Glacieon
*Electric:* Luxray
*Bug:* Shuckle (is Bug its primary type? If not, my favorite Bug-type is Mothim)
*Steel:* Metagross


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Typhlosion for all of them, because he just owns that much.
Just kidding.

Normal: Swellow
Fighting: Breloom
Flying: Moltres
Poison: Seviper
Ground: Torterra
Rock: Kabutops
Bug: Beedrill
Ghost: Spiritomb
Steel: Dialga
Fire: Typhlosion
Water: Suicune
Grass: Ivysaur
Electric: Jolteon
Psychic: Gardevoir
Ice: Articuno
Dragon: Altaria/Kingdra
Dark: Absol


----------



## Darksong

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Redo.

*Normal:* Kangaskhan
*Fire:* Blaziken
*Water:* Pelipper
*Grass:* Roserade
*Fighting:* Hari[te]yama!
*Psychic:* Gallade
*Ghost:* Froslass
*Rock:* Aggron
*Ground:* Rhydon
*Dragon:* Dialga
*Poison:* Arbok
*Flying:* Aerodactyl
*Dark:* Umbreon
*Ice:* Dewgong
*Electric:* Pachirisu
*Bug:* Beedrill
*Steel:* Skarmory


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

*Normal:* 
*Fighting:* 
*Flying:* 
*Poison:* 
*Ground:* 
*Rock:* 
*Bug:* Everything!~
*Ghost:* 
*Steel:* 
*Fire:* 
*Water:* 
*Grass:* 
*Electric:* 
*Psychic:*





*Ice:* 
*Dragon:* 
*Dark:*


----------



## Sparkling Dragon

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Snorlax
Fighting: Gallade
Flying: Dragonite
Poison: Seviper
Ground: Dugtrio
Rock: Tyranitar
Bug: Scyther
Ghost: Mismagius
Steel: Lucario
Fire: Charizard
Water: Vaporeon
Grass: Leafeon
Electric: Jolteon
Psychic: Gardevoir
Ice: Glaceon
Dragon: Dragonite
Dark: Absol

Yay-yuh!

This post was meaningless...


----------



## Dragonclaw

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Togekiss
Fighting: Gallade
Flying: Togekiss
Poison: Nidoking
Ground: Nidoking
Rock: Aggron
Bug: Scyther
Ghost: Dusknoir
Steel: Empoleon
Fire: Blaziken
Water: Empoleon
Grass: Meganium
Electric: Magnezone
Psychic: Gardevoir
Ice: Abomasnow
Dragon: Flygon
Dark: Absol


----------



## darkmoon218

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Teddiursa
Fighting: Hitmonchan
Flying: Skarmory
Poison: Ariados
Ground:Diglett
Rock: Golem
Bug: Beedrill
Ghost: Haunter
Steel: Empoleon
Fire: Magby
Water: Totodile
Grass: Oddish
Electric: Manetric
Psychic: Jiraichi
Ice: Glaile
Dragon: Dragonite
Dark:Darkrai


----------



## S. E.

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal - 
Grass - /
Fire - 
Water - 
Electric - 
Bug - 
Flying - 
Ground - 
Rock - 
Fighting - 
Psychic - /
Ice - 
Dragon - 
Steel - 
Dark -


----------



## Thorne

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

'kay, new list.

Normal:  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Fighting: 
Flying: 
Poison: 
Ground: 
Rock: 
Bug: 
Ghost: 
Steel: 
Fire: 
Water: 
Grass: 
Electric: 
Psychic: 
Ice: 
Dragon: 
Dark:


----------



## Erif

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

I don't think this is possible for me.

Where'd you guys get the fancy pictures? D= That might make it easier.


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

AHAHAHAHA this was mine on the old forums ;D Probably the only worthwhile thread I ever made or will make.

So without further ado, my ever-changing list:

Bug:  Butterfree's fanfiction went and decided this one for me =_=

Dark:  Mmmmmmmm look at those blades <3 Of course, Weavile comes pretty close.

Dragon:  Definitely not my favorite for battling with, but I like how it looks. So _graceful._
And I haven't read any other posts, but I bet that Dragon has posted in this thread and for this type she said Salamence >.>

Electric:  Because there are no words for his sexyness.

Fighting:    I can't decide between the three of them. I love them all ;-;

Fire:  There is nothing but awesome.

Flying:  LUGIAAAAAA

Ghost:  AAAAAHHH PMD2 HAS TAKEN CONTROL.

Grass:  Naturally, being my first Pokemon on Ruby (well, Treecko was, but you know what I mean). Thorn the Sceptile from Freedom Fighters is one of my favorite characters :D I need to make another Sceptile somewhere...

Ground:  I like the whole bone thing. It adds some class to an otherwise easily-overlooked Pokemon.

Ice:  I love Weavile a lot (except in Pokemon Ranger 2 because it's annoying to capture D:) and since I couldn't put it in Dark, I put it here.

Normal:  I have a recent obssession with this guy :3 This was also influenced by Freedom Fighters.

Poison:  I don't know about you guys, but I want Underground to come back ;-;

Psychic:  This guy rocks the world. He's ultra-smart, has a huge mustache, and is holding _spoons._ Don't tell me there's a lot of things better than _that._

Rock:  Yes I like dinosaurs too much. Your point?

Steel:  Scissors from Blood Games has been bumped up to awesome level. The end.

Water:  As you can see, I like big cool-looking Pokemon that are useful in battle. Usually.
Again, I haven't read any posts, but I'm also pretty sure someone has put Mudkip with a description of something with LIEK MUDKIPZ in it :P


----------



## AzureKitty

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Eevee
Fighting: Riolu
Flying: Togekiss
Poison: Nidoran
Ground: Flygon
Rock: Kabutops
Bug: Butterfree
Ghost: Gastly
Steel: Empoleon
Fire: Ninetales
Water: Vaporeon/Milotic
Grass: Leafeon
Electric: Mareep/Flaaffy
Psychic: Ralts/Mesprit/Mew
Ice: Articuno
Dragon: Altaria
Dark: Umbreon


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*



shadow_lugia said:


> Poison:  I don't know about you guys, but I want Underground to come back ;-;


this seems familiar.  Can you perhaps fill me in why? :D;


----------



## Thorne

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*



Erif said:


> I don't think this is possible for me.
> 
> Where'd you guys get the fancy pictures? D= That might make it easier.


Write [*sprite=pt][/sprite] or [*sprite=DP][/sprite] DP if you want Diamond/Pearl sprites, pt if you want Platinum sprites. And remove the star.


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: 

Fighting:

Flying: 

Poison:

Ground:

Rock: 

Bug: 

Ghost: 

Steel:

Fire: 

Water:

Grass: 

Electric:

Psychic: 

Ice: 

Dragon: 

Dark:


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*



Full Metal Cookies said:


> this seems familiar.  Can you perhaps fill me in why? :D;


I forgot who, but someone made an RP where the Pokemon had been driven to the sewers underground and were going to do... something. The forums died when everyone was deciding what to do; the only characters I clearly remember are I played a Seviper (named Thorn, duh :P) and Kusari played a Spiritomb whose name I forgot. And someone else played a Zangoose and was the leader.


----------



## Pride of Kings

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Miltank
Fighting: Breloom
Flying: Swellow
Poison: Weezing
Ground: Baltoy
Rock: Aerodactyl
Bug: Surskit
Ghost: Rotom
Steel: Skarmory
Fire: Cyndaquil
Water: Staryu
Grass: Jumpluff
Electric: Ampharos
Psychic: Slowbro
Ice: Weavile
Dragon: Dragonite
Dark: Umbreon


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*



shadow_lugia said:


> I forgot who, but someone made an RP where the Pokemon had been driven to the sewers underground and were going to do... something. The forums died when everyone was deciding what to do; the only characters I clearly remember are I played a Seviper (named Thorn, duh :P) and Kusari played a Spiritomb whose name I forgot. And someone else played a Zangoose and was the leader.



xD! that was my RP, I remember now omg.  I liked that RP too.


----------



## Amaguq

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

*Normal:* Tauros
*Fighting:* Lucario
*Flying:* Pidgeot
*Poison:* Skuntank
*Ground:* Piloswine
*Rock:* Tyranitar
*Bug:* Scyther
*Ghost:* Misdreavus
*Steel: *Aggron
*Fire: * I love too many damn fire types: Ninetales, Arcanine, Quilava
*Water:* Swampert
*Grass: * Grovyle
*Electric: *It's a tie between Jolteon and Luxray
*Psychic: *Lugia
*Ice: *Dewgong
*Dragon: *Flygon
*Dark: *Houndoom


----------



## GalladeMaster

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: 
Fighting: 
Flying: 
Poison: 
Ground:
Rock: 
Bug: 
Ghost: 
Steel: 
Fire: 
Water: 
Grass:
Electric: 
Psychic: 
Ice: 
Dragon: 
Dark:


----------



## _Shaymin

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Slowking
Fighting: Lucario
Flying: Drifloon (I know it's part ghost too)
Poison: Gloom
Ground: -
Rock: -
Bug: Kakuna 0_0
Ghost: Shuppet/ Banette
Steel: Mawile/ Steelix
Fire: Cyndaquil
Water: Relicanth
Grass: Treecko
Electric: Raichu/ Pachirisu
Psychic: Mew
Ice: Glaceon (shoot me xD)
Dragon: Dragonair
Dark: Umbreon


----------



## Flarginsnarf

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

^wha? Slowking isn't Normal , he's Water and Psychic


----------



## see ya

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Times change, favorites change. Doot doot doooo~

In other words, updating mine a bit 'cause I'm bored.

Normal: 
Fighting: 
Flying: 
Poison: 
Ground: /
Rock: 
Bug: 
Ghost: /
Steel: 
Fire: 
Water: 
Grass: 
Electric: /
Psychic: /
Ice: 
Dragon: 
Dark:


----------



## Aisling

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

So I broke that "Pick the primary" rule. Screw that. ; ;

Bug: 
Dark: 
Dragon: 
Electric: 
Fighting: 
Fire: 
Flying: 
Ghost: 
Grass: 
Ground: 
Ice: 
Normal: 
Poison: 
Psychic: 
Rock: 
Steel: 
Water:


----------



## Mi10ticFan

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

*Normal*: Linoone
*Fighting*: Blaziken
*Flying*: Staraptor
*Poison*: Drapion
*Ground*: Camerupt
*Rock*: Tyranitar
*Bug*: Beautifly
*Ghost*: Duskull
*Steel*: Empoleon
*Fire*: Charizard
*Water*: Milotic.
*Grass*: Tropius
*Electric*: Luxray
*Psychic*: Cresselia
*Ice*: Lapras
*Dragon*: Dragonite
*Dark*: Absol


----------



## kidpixkid

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Glameow.
Fighting: Lucario.
Flying: Articuno.
Poison: Roserade.
Ground: Gligar.
Rock: Corsola.
Bug: I don't have- *gets killed by Bug fans* Butterfree.
Ghost: Giratina.
Steel: Mawile.
Fire: Infernape.
Water: Mudkip or Kyogre or Milotic. Don't kill me for lieking mudkipz.
Grass: Sceptile.
Electric: Rotom.
Psychic: Kirlia.
Ice: Froslass.
Dragon: Dragonair or Rayquaza. I like both.
Dark: I don't like any Da- *killed by the Dark-type fans* Tyranitar.


Silly me. I didn't read the primary type rule.


----------



## FKOD

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Dunsparce
Fighting: Meditite
Flying: Togetic
Poison: Dustox
Ground: Flygon
Rock: Aron
Bug: Shedinja
Ghost: Sableye
Steel: Mawile
Fire: Quilava
Water: Vaporeon
Grass: Bellossom
Electric: Raichu
Psychic: Gardevoir
Ice: Sneasel
Dragon: Dragonair
Dark: Absol


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

*Normal:* 
*Fighting:* 
*Flying:* 
*Poison:* 
*Ground:* 
*Rock:* 
*Bug:* 
*Ghost:* 
*Steel: *
*Fire:* 
*Water:* 
*Grass:* 
*Electric:* 
*Psychic:* 
*Ice:* 
*Dragon:* 
*Dark:*


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Snorlax
Fighting: Lucario
Flying: Swellow
Poison: Toxicroak
Ground: Flygon
Rock: Onix
Bug: Heracross
Ghost: Mismagiuse (sorry if I mispelled that)
Steel: Magnezone
Fire: Infernape
Water: Mudkip
Grass: Bulbasaur
Electric: Luxray
Psychic: Mew
Ice: Glaceon
Dragon: Giratina (origin form)
Dark: Mightyena


----------



## Sapphiron

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

(Yeah... I have a sudden urge to answer this, and it would probably be remade some time in the future due to being a rather common question. And I remember a question like this on the old forum.)

My new list:

Normal: Regigigas

Fire: Magmortar. Call him fat or big-lipped, but his cannons and his sprite poses look badass.

Water: Swampert. First Pokemon I ever used in the 3rd generation.

Grass: Shiftry. Tree Tengu FTW.

Electric: Zapdos. This guy has always pwned, and now he's even more awesome with Heat Wave and Signal Beam and other attacks.

Ground: Rhyperior. Seriously, it evolves from a rhino into a two-legged rhino monster into what looks like an effing _tank._ (Well, it has a round, sturdy body and cannons, so it's close enough.)

Rock: Regirock. Cool design and a pretty nice physical wall.

Ice: Regice. I thought this guy was awesome ever since I first caught the Regis.

Steel: Skarmory

Poison: Nidoqueen

Bug: Scizor. Though he was awesome before I faded away from Pokemon, and I still think he is, despite his popularity.

Psychic: Azelf

Ghost: Giratina

Dark: Absol. Awesomeness since about 5 years ago.

Dragon: Garchomp. People abuse him on Wi-fi, and he's officially an Uber. Even then, Jet-Shark-Dragon is freaking awesome.

Flying: Salamence. Like Garchomp, he's abused to death, but he still rules.

Fighting: Lucario. Call me a traitor to all things original, but I just love his design and movepool.


----------



## Zoltea

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Eevee
Fighting: Lucario
Flying: Pidgeot
Poison: Croagunk
Ground: Trapinch
Rock: Probopass
Bug: Scyther
Ghost: Rotom
Steel: Metagross
Fire: Flareon
Water: Vaporeon
Grass: Leafeon
Electric: *Jolteon*
Psychic: Espeon
Ice: Glaceon
Dragon: Garchomp
Dark: Umbreon


----------



## Invader Palkia

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Hooray for updating my list!  Hmm, anyways.

Normal: Eevee
Reason: Eevee is my one of my favorite pokemon to draw, plus my Pokesona is one. There are lots of ops for fakemon evos from this one, too.

Fighting: Croagunk
Reason: Because Croagunk is awesome. Meh-heh-heh.

Flying: Drifloon
Reason: WAAAAH FLOONEY <3

Poison: Croagunk
Reason: Frogs are awesome. I know Croagunk is a toad, but w/e. Toads are awesome too. I had a Toad once... I named him... Toady

Ground: Torterra
Reason: My first D/P starter, plus Torterra is just... cool.

Rock: Tyranitar
Reason: RAWR!

Bug: Kricketot
Reason: Kawaii Desu <3

Ghost: Giratina
Reason: Awesome
Sauce

Steel: Bronzor
Reason: A huge help for me in Platinum right now. He's got randomly perfect defense IVs.

Fire: Charizard
Reason: Charizard is cool. Nuff said.

Water: Squirtle/Wartortle
Reason: My starter in PMD 2. I used to not like them much, but after using them in PMD, I liked them more ^^

Grass: Sceptile
Reason: The only reason that I got R/S in the first place, and now R/S is my favorite gen :D

Electric: Pikachu
Reason: My charrie Shazz. xD If it weren't for him, it would probably be Raikou.

Psychic: Cresselia 
Reason: another character x3

Ice: Regice and Sneasel
Reason: Regice was actually my favorite Pokemon for a while, and Sneasel is, well, Sneasel.

Dragon: PALKIA
Reason: It controls space, Its a cool dragon, Its a special sweeper, has a cool Rawr, is pink, Rawr, and um, It's cool. |D

Dark: Spiritomb
Reason: Now, isn't that just neat. "It was bound to a fissure in an odd keystone as punishment for misdeeds 500 years ago." "A Pokémon that was formed by 108 spirits. It is bound to a fissure in an odd keystone. "
It's just a cool Pokemon. |D

Yah I put Croagunk twice, shut up he's cool. >.>


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Let's do it agaaain~

*Normal:* 
*Fighting:* 
*Flying:* 
*Poison:* 
*Ground:* 
*Rock:* 
*Bug:* 
*Ghost:* 
*Steel:* 
*Fire:* 
*Water:* 
*Grass:* 
*Electric:* 
*Psychic:* 
*Ice:* 
*Dragon:* 
*Dark:* 

I broke the primary type rule and repeated Pokemon, but screw you. :3


----------



## Thorne

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

'kay, time to post again, I'm actually kind of happy this lives again, because it's fun to read.

Anyway, my favourites as of now.

*normal:* 

*Fighting:* /

*Flying:* /

*Poison:* 

*Ground:* 

*Rock:* 

*Bug:* 

*Ghost:* 

*Steel:* 

*Fire:* 

*Water:* 

*Grass:* 

*Electric:* 

*Psychic:* /

*Ice:* 

*Dragon:* 

*Dark:*


----------



## Sapphire Flame

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Eevee
Fighting: *Lucario*
Flying: Altaria
Poison: Croagunk
Ground: Gliscor
Rock: Tyranitar
Bug: Scizor
Ghost: Dusknoir
Steel: Metang
Fire: *Torchic/Blaziken*
Water: Piplup 
Grass: Roserade
Electric: Luxray
Psychic: Gardevoir
Ice: Glaceon
Dragon: Salamence
Dark: Weavile or Absol


----------



## YZorker

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Fighting: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Flying: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poison: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ground: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Rock: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bug: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ghost: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Steel: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Fire: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Water: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Grass: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Electric: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Psychic: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ice: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dragon: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dark:


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

redoin' this

Normal: 
Fighting: 
Flying: 
Poison:  / 
Ground: 
Rock: 
Bug: 
Ghost: 
Steel: 
Fire: 
Water: 
Grass:  / 
Electric: 
Psychic: 
Ice: 
Dragon: 
Dark: 

Any questions?


----------



## Gardevoir Goddess

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Lopunny
Fighting: Lucario (or Gallade)
Flying: Lugia
Poison: Ivysaur
Ground: Garchomp
Rock: Relicanth/Armlado
Bug: Scyther
Ghost: Froslass
Steel: Lucario
Fire: Blaziken
Water: Lapras/Blastoise/Wartortle
Grass: Ivysaur
Electric: Ampharos
Psychic: Gardevoir
Ice: Froslass
Dragon: Dragonair/Garchomp
Dark: Weavile


----------



## JolteonShock

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: eevee
Fighting: Lucario
Flying: Swablu
Poison: Arbok
Ground: Diglett
Rock: Golem
Bug: Masquerain
Ghost: Duskull
Steel: Skarmory
Fire: Charizard
Water: Vaporeon
Grass: Leafeon
Electric: Luxray
Psychic: Espeon
Ice: Glaceon
Dragon: Altaria
Dark: Mightyena


----------



## President Michael Wilson

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Snorlax
Fighting: Machamp
Flying: Charizard
Poison: Arbok
Ground: Rhydon
Rock: Aerodactyl
Bug: Scyther
Ghost: Charizard
Steel: Magneton
Fire: Charizard
Water: Gyarados
Grass: Charizard
Electric: Charizard
Psychic: Slowpoke
Ice: Charizard
Dragon: Charizard
Dark: Charizard


For types I didn't like I put in the most awesome all-around pokemon ever


----------



## J.T.

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Well, there's a ton of Pokemon I like a lot, so this list has a lot of dual-typers.

*Normal:* 
*Fighting:*  <-- best Pokemon
*Psychic:* 
*Fire:* 
*Water:* 
*Grass:* 
*Rock:* 
*Steel:* 
*Flying:* 
*Ice:* *
*Ghost:* 
*Ground:* 
*Bug:* 
*Dark:* 
*Dragon:* 
*Poison:* 
*Electric:* 

* ironically, Ice is my favorite type, but most of my very favorite Pokemon aren't Ice-types


----------



## Psyburn

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Kecleon
Fighting: Tyrogue
Water: Lanturn/Totodile/Squirtle
Elec: Elekid
Fire: Cyndaquil evo. Line
Grass: Turtwig/Chikorita
Flying: Lugia/Noctowl
Poison: None
Ground: Marowak
Rock: Armaldo
Bug: Heracross
Ghost: Haunter
Steel: None (they all blow)
Psychic: Hypno
Ice: Articuno
Dragon: Garchomp
Dark: Umbreon


----------



## Spatz

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Eevee (Shot)
Fighting: Lucario
Water: Buizel
Elec: The Chu line
Fire: Torchic/Blaziken
Grass: Leafeon
Flying: Staraptor
Poison: Gengar
Ground: Cubone
Rock: T-Tar
Bug: Mothim/Venomoth
Ghost: Froslass
Steel: Aggron
Psychic: Espeon
Ice: Articuno
Dragon: Dratini
Dark: Umbreon/Absol


----------



## Naitekiakki

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

*Normal:* Lopunny
*Fighting:* Blaziken
*Water:* Feraligatr
*Electric:* Raichu
*Fire:* *Ninetales*
*Grass:* Leafeon
*Flying:* Pidgeot
*Poison:* Seviper
*Ground:* Sandslash
*Rock:* Golem
*Bug:* Venonat
*Ghost:* Haunter
*Steel:* Mawile
*Psychic:* Slowking
*Ice:* Sneasel
*Dragon:* Dragonair
*Dark:* Absol


----------



## Claudster

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Iwon't name all of them simply because I only have
very few favourites
Electric: Luxray
Water: Buizel 
Fire: Ponyta/Rapidsh
Poison: The whole nidoran line.


----------



## Sam

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

*Normal:* Eevee
*Fighting: * Blaziken
*Flying: * Swellow
*Poison: * Bulbasaur
*Ground: * Onix
*Rock: * Rhydon
*Bug: * Scizor
*Ghost: * Haunter
*Steel: * Metagross
*Fire: * Charizard
*Water: * Blastoise
*Grass: * Turtwig
*Electric: * Pikachu
*Psychic:* Mew
*Ice: * Glaceon
*Dragon: * Dialga
*Dark:* Mightyena


----------



## musical tears

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

*Normal:* Kecleon
*Fighting:* Blaziken
*Flying:* Pidgeot
*Poison:* Skuntank
*Ground:* Sandslash
*Rock:* Tyranitar
*Bug:* Butterfree
*Ghost:* Sableye
*Steel:* Shieldon (so cute!)
*Fire:* Cyndaquil
*Water:* Gyarados/Swampert
*Grass:* Nuzleaf
*Electric:* Raichu and Electivire
*Psychic:* Girafarig
*Ice:* Glalie
*Dragon:* Bagon
*Dark:* Mightyena


----------



## Rai-CH

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Lopunny
Fighting: Lucario
Flying: Altaria
Poison: Nidorina
Ground: Flygon
Rock: The snail thing (Omanyte?)
Bug: Venonat
Ghost: Froslass
Steel: Mawile
Fire: Charmander
Water: Politoed
Grass: Oddish
Electric: Raichu
Psychic: Gardevoir
Ice: Articuno
Dragon: Dragonair
Dark: Umbreon


----------



## Black Rayquaza

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Eevee.
Fighting: Machamp.
Flying: Crobat.
Poison: Muk.
Ground: Golem.
Rock: Kabutops.
Bug: Ninjask.
Ghost: Gengar.
Steel: Aggron.
Fire: Typhlosion.
Water: Suicune/Vaporeon.
Grass: Shaymin.
Electric: Luxray.
Psychic: Gardevoir/Mewtwo.
Ice: Spheal (it's a bouncy ball! What's not to like?)
Dragon: Guess.
Dark: Absol.


----------



## Articuno

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Chansey
Fighting: I HATE THEM ALL.
Flying: Lugia
Poison: Weezing
Ground: Groudon
Rock: Tyranitar
Bug: Scizor
Ghost: Gengar
Steel: Skarmory
Fire: Ho-Oh
Water: Starmie
Grass: Celebi
Electric: Zapdos
Psychic: Mewtwo
Ice: Articuno
Dragon: Dragonite
Dark: Umbreon


----------



## Treechu

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Bug: Shuckle
Dark: Drapion
Dragon: Latias
Electric: Wash Rotom
Fight: Poliwrath
Fire: Magmortar
Flying: Doduo
Ghost: Drifblim
Grass: Exeggutor
Ground: Dugtrio
Ice: Cloyster
Normal: Dunsparce/Porygon-Z
Poison: Weezing
Psychic: Wobbuffet
Rock: Omastar
Steel: Bronzong
Water: Slowbro


----------



## Amphacham

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Oh wee, here we go...

Normal: Dodrio or Togetic.
Fighting: Breloom
Flying: Oh. Uh... Too many!
Poison: Venusaur or Gengar
Ground: Flygon
Rock: Aggron or Tyranitar
Bug: Scyther or Butterfree
Ghost: Gengar
Steel: Aggron
Fire: Ho-Oh
Water: Gyarados, Kingdra or Walrein.
Grass: Venusaur
Electric: Ampharos!
Psychic: Mew, Lugia or Ralts. Probably Mew.
Ice: Walrein
Dragon: Flygon
Dark: Tyranitar


----------



## Altaria-Lover

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Girafarig/Blissey
Fighting: Hariyama
Flying: Xatu
Poison: Skorupi
Ground: Rhyperior
Rock: Probopass
Bug: Yanmega
Ghost: Dusknoir
Steel: Hate. Them. All.
Fire: Magmortar
Water: Whiscash
Grass: *LUDICOLO*
Electric: Zapdos
Psychic: Ugh. I have to pick Gallade _and_ Alakazam
Ice: Froslass
Dragon: ALTARIA
Dark: Houndoom


----------



## Arcanine

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Let's see...

Normal: Ursaring.
Fighting: Hitmonlee.
Flying: Swellow.
Poison: Seviper.
Ground: Sanslash.
Rock: Rhyperior.
Bug: Scizor.
Ghost: Can't decide between Dusknoir and Mismagius.
Steel: Aggron. 'Nuff said.
Fire: I think it's pretty obvious.
Water: Definitely Floatzel.
Grass: Roserade.
Electric: Kickass Luxray.
Psychic: Gallade.
Ice: Froslass/Mamoswine
Dragon: Salamence.
Dark: Absol/Weavile/Hochkrow.


----------



## Aobaru

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

*Normal:* Porygon-Z
*Fighting:* Machamp/Gallade
*Flying:* Crobat
*Poison:* Weezing
*Ground:* Ryperior
*Rock:* Golem
*Bug:* Scizor/Heracross
*Ghost:* Drifloon/Drifblim/Gengar
*Steel:* Aggron
*Fire:* Typhlosion
*Water:* Empoleon
*Grass:* Roserade
*Electric:* Rotom <3
*Psychic:* Gallade <3
*Ice:* Abomasnow
*Dragon:* Altaria/Dialga
*Dark:* Absol


----------



## Taliax

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Electric is ampharos and ice is weavile, but I'm not sure for the rest. Oh yeah, ghost is froslass.


----------



## Flareon-Chan

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Eevee!
Fighting: don't have one
Flying: no idea
Poison: Arbok
Ground: Sandslash!
Rock: Tyranitar
Bug: Syther
Ghost: Duskull x3
Steel: Scarmory? I dunno...
Fire: *gasp* I _wonder_! *shot* fine, Flareon... 
Water: Milotic
Grass: Leafeon
Electric: Jolteon
Psychic: Espeon (I must LOVE eeveelutions...)
Ice: Glaceon (see)
Dragon: Dragonair
Dark: Mightyena or Absol


----------



## Leviathan

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Zangoose/Kangaskhan*
Fighting: Toxicroak/Lucario*
Flying: Aerodactyl
Poison: Drapion
Ground: Rhyperior
Rock: Armaldo
Bug: Scyther
Ghost: Dusknoir
Steel: Scizor
Fire: Ho-oh
Water: Milotic/Octillery*
Grass: Cacturne
Electric: Ampharos
Psychic: Wobbuffet/Lugia*
Ice: Cloyster
Dragon: Garchomp
Dark: Shiftry

*These ones were very, _very_ close.


----------



## Renteura

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Zangoose?
Fighting: Machop :B
Flying: Pidgeot
Poison: Ariados (That's a poison type, right?)
Ground: Golem
Rock: Onix
Bug: Ninjask
Ghost: Haunter
Steel: Metagross
Fire: Charizard
Water: Mudkip Empoleon
Grass: Sceptile
Electric: Luxray
Psychic: Mewtwo
Ice: Glalie
Dragon: Dragonite
Dark: Sneasel

c:


----------



## Slartibartfast

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Eevee
Fighting: Lucario
Flying: Staraptor
Poison: Toxicroak
Ground: Gliscor
Rock: Rhydon
Bug: Shedinja
Ghost: Rotom
Steel: Scizor
Fire: Charizard
Water: Vaporeon
Grass: Grovyle
Electric: Luxray
Psychic: Gallade
Ice: Weavile
Dragon: Garchomp
Dark: ABSOL


----------



## Ahouji

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Smeargle
Fighting: Hitmonchan
Flying: Gligar
Poison: Arbok
Ground: Sandslash
Rock: Golem
Bug: Scizor
Ghost: Gengar
Steel: Registeel. Or if legendaries don't count, Skarmory.
Fire: Arcanine
Water: FERALIGATR
Grass: Breloom
Electric: Ampharos
Psychic: Slowking
Dragon: Dragonite
Dark: Tyranitar


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Ditto. Yes.
Fighting: Hitmonchan
Flying: Chatot
Poison: Croagunk
Ground: Diglett/Dugtrio
Rock: Geodude
Bug: Shedinja, 'cuz it's cool.
Ghost: Misdreavus
Steel: Bronzor!
Fire: Numel
Water: Mudkip
Grass: Chikorita
Electric: AMPHAROS. YES.
Psychic: Natu, probably.
Ice: Snorunt? I dunno.
Dragon: Gible
Dark: Spiritomb. I don't know why.


----------



## otaku-dono

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

*Normal: *Staraptor
*Fighting: *Gallade
*Flying: *Masquerain
*Poison: *Drapion
*Ground: *Swampert
*Rock: *Tyranitar
*Bug: *Vespiquen
*Ghost: *Mismagius
*Steel: *Scizor
*Fire: *Houndoom
*Water: *Feraligatr
*Grass: *Exeggutor
*Electric: *Ampharos
*Psychic: *Starmie
*Ice: *Weavile
*Dragon: *Flygon
*Dark: *Umbreon


----------



## Solyeuse

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Porygon-2, the artificial duck. I love Ducks.
Fighting: Lucario.
Flying: Scyther. Always will be Scyther.
Poison: Drapion. Swords Dance/Night Slash/Cross Poison/Slash says it all.
Ground: Flygon. Always will be Flygon.
Rock: Kabutops. Especially Swift Swim Kabutops.
Bug: Scyther. See Flying.
Ghost: Haunter.
Steel: Metagross. Close one between it and Scyther though.
Fire: Blaziken. I shall always be loyal to you, even with Infernape around. : )
Water: Kingdra. I love it's epic power, especially with Rain Dance.
Grass: They all suck. But my favorite has to be Torterra, because it's useful in game.
Electric: Electrode and his maniac grin.  There. Just like that. Almost anyway.
Psychic: Gardevoir. Alakazam can burn in a fire for all I care.
Ice: Glaceon. Because it rocks.
Dragon: Close one, this. Flygon or Kingdra? Hmm... Never mind. Why don't you choose?
Dark: Absol. Awesomeness cannot begin to describe Super Luck.


----------



## Erika

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

I refuse to accept that there are these "other" Pokemon types, as Grass is the only one in existence.

That being said, Bellossom. <3 

(--Buttercup, and Bubbles, and together they join forces and fight the forces of EVIL! DA DA DA DA DA~)


----------



## Skylands

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Eevee
Fighting: Lucario
Flying: Lugia
Poison: Ariados
Ground: Sandslash/Gabite 
Rock: Tyranitar
Bug: Armaldo
Ghost: Giratina
Steel: Skarmory
Fire: Arcanine
Water: Crocanaw
Grass: Grovyle
Electric: Ampharos
Psychic: Latios
Ice: Walrein
Dragon: Flygon
Dark: Umbreon


----------



## Tsukido

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: 

Fighting: 

Flying: 

Poison: 

Ground: 

Rock: 

Bug: 

Ghost: 

Steel: 

Fire: 

Water: 

Grass: 

Electric: 

Psychic: 

Ice: 

Dragon: 

Dark: , ,


----------



## Tifa

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

*Normal:* Munchlax
*Fighting:* Meditite
*Flying:* Pidgeot
*Poison:* Roselia
*Ground:* Sandslash
*Rock:* Larvitar
*Bug: *Butterfree
*Ghost:* Gastly
*Steel:* Lucario
*Fire: *Arcanine
*Water:* Squirtle
*Grass:* Bulbasaur
*Electric: *Raichu
*Psychic:* Wobbuffet
*Ice: *Glaceon
*Dragon:* Flygon
*Dark:* Houndoom


----------



## Aerodactyl

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Arceus for every type.

Nah, just kidding.
Normal: Staraptor
Fighting: Lucario
Flying: Aerodactyl
Poison: Crobat
Ground: Gliscor
Rock: Tyranitar
Bug: Heracross or Scizor.... x.x
Ghost: Gengar
Steel: Skarmory
Fire: Typhlosion
Water: Kyogre
Grass: Torterra
Electric: Jolteon
Psychic: Gallade, Alakazam, or Mewtwo. I can't decide...
Ice: Weavile
Dragon: Salamence
Dark: Absol


----------



## brandman

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

*Normal:* Ditto
*Fighting:* Lucario
*Flying:* Charizard
*Poison:*Beedrill 
*Ground:*Sandshrew 
*Rock:*Onix 
*Bug:* Beedrill (what? can't have a favorite for two types?)
*Ghost:* Haunter
*Steel:*Steelix 
*Fire:* Charizard
*Water:*Feraligatr 
*Grass:* Turtwig
*Electric:*  Pikachu
*Psychic:* Mewtwo
*Ice:*Suicune 
*Dragon:*Salamance 
*Dark:*Giratina


----------



## Aerodactyl

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*



brandman1996 said:


> *Dark:*Giratina


Giratina is Ghost/Dragon, Not Dark.


----------



## Leaftail

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Regigigas 
Fighting: Lucario
Flying: Articuno
Poison: Skorupi
Ground: Flygon
Rock: Rampardos
Bug: Masquerain
Ghost: Drifloon
Steel: Skarmory
Fire: Charmeleon/Charizard
Water: Wartortle 
Grass: Grovyle
Electric: Pikachu (Pikachu FTW)
Psychic: Either Azelf, Mew, or Deoxys 
Ice: Weavile 
Dragon: Dialga
Dark: I'd have to say Weavile... again...


----------



## Latias&Latios

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Zangoose
Fighting: Hitmonlee
Flying: Drifblim
Poison: Crobat
Ground: Sandslash
Rock: Cradily
Bug: Shedinja
Ghost: Giratina
Steel: Metang
Fire: Ninetails
Water: Milotic
Grass: Cacturne
Electric: Raikou
Psychic: Latias
Ice: Glalie
Dragon: Giratina
Dark: Darkrai


----------



## Relzly

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Regigigas.
Fighting: Hitmontop.
Flying: Pidgeot.
Poison: Nidoking.
Ground: Rhydon.
Rock: RELICANTH.
Bug: Heracross.
Ghost: Haunter.
Steel: Registeel.
Fire: Regifi- no wait.. Ho-oH.
Water: Milotic is teh second epicest pokemon..
Grass: Sceptile.
Electric: Raikou.
Psychic: Mime jr..
Ice: Walrein.
Dragon: Dragonair.
Dark: Mightyena
.


----------



## Loco Mocho

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

*Normal: *Regigigas
*Fighting: *Machamp/Lucario
*Flying: *Tough one Togekiss/Chatot
*Poison: *Nidoking
*Ground: *Groudon
*Rock: *Tyranitar
*Bug: *Vespiquen/Scizor
*Ghost: *Rotom
*Steel: *Metagross
*Fire: *Typhlosion
*Water: *Feralgater
*Grass: * Roserade
*Electric: *Electivire
*Psychic: * Mewtwo/Mew/Deoxys
*Ice: *Lapras
*Dragon: *Dragonite
*Dark: * Honkrow


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Eevee/Skitty
Fighting: Lucario
Flying: Gyarados
Poison: Haunter
Ground: Marowak
Rock: Rhydon
Bug: Butterfree
Ghost: Driftblim
Steel: Metagross
Fire: Ninetales
Water: Mudkip ! (:
Grass: Roserade
Electric: Pikachu
Psychic: Mew
Ice: Lapras
Dragon: Dragonite
Dark: Absol

So many Generation 1 pokemon... x.x


----------



## Thorne

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Alright, now I shall redo this again.

Normal: 
Fighting: 
Flying: 
Poison: 
Ground: 
Rock:  (Give the poor guy some love. D:)
Bug: 
Ghost:  (Second best Pokémon ever)
Steel:  (Needs an evolution)
Fire:  (Best starter, screw Blaziken)
Water: 
Grass: 
Electric:  or  (I'm not sure.)
Psychic:  (Obviously, best Pokémon ever)
Ice:  (Third best Pokémon ever)
Dragon: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 (But then again, I don't like dragons a lot.
Dark:


----------



## ProgMetal_64

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: 

Fighting: 

Flying: 

Poison:  (second most favorite)

Ground: 

Rock: 

Bug: 

Ghost: 

Steel: 

Fire: 

Water: 

Grass:  (the best Pokemon line EVAR)

Electric: 

Psychic: 

Ice: 

Dragon: (third most favorite)

Dark:


----------



## Darksong

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

*Normal:* Kangkaskhan
*Fire:* Ninetales
*Water:* Feraligatr
*Grass:* Leafeon
*Fighting:* Toxicroak
*Psychic:* Espeon
*Ghost:* Froslass
*Rock:* Aggron
*Ground:* Nidoqueen
*Dragon:* Altaria
*Poison:* Beedrill
*Flying:* Gliscor
*Dark:* Umbreon 
*Ice:* Articuno
*Electric:* Luxray
*Bug:* Ariados
*Steel:* Bronzong


----------



## Munchkin

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Ah, I shall list two for each type. The first will be whose design I like the best, or generally which Pokémon of the type I favor, and the second will be my biased favorites because of in-game attachments =3

*Grass*: Sceptile, Roserade
*Bug*: Scyther, Yanmega
*Poison*: Arbok, Nidoking
*Fire*: Ninetales, Magmortar
*Water*: Lapras, Kyogre
*Ice*: Glaceon, Walrein
*Electric*: Magneton, Electivire
*Normal*: Lopunny, Ursaring
*Flying*: Altaria, Rayquaza
*Steel*: Aggron, Empoleon
*Dragon*: Dragonair, Flygon (lol first and only shiny ^_^)
*Fighting*: Machamp, Blaziken
*Rock*: Aerodactyl, Tyranitar
*Ground*: Sandslash, Torterra
*Psychic*: Latias, Lugia
*Ghost*: Cut Rotom, Giratina
*Dark*: Mightyena, Cacturne


----------



## Salazard

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Grass: Tropius, Meganium
Bug: Meh =P
Poison: Nidoking
Fire: Typhlosion, Charizard, Moltres
Water: Kyogre
Ice: Glaceon, Suicune
Electric: Jolteon
Normal: I dunno =P
Flying: Altaria, Rayquaza
Steel: Steelix, Dialga
Dragon: Flygon, Salamence
Fighting: Lucario
Rock: Tyranitar
Ground: Erm...
Psychic: Latias, Latios, Lugia
Ghost: Giratina
Dark: Mightyena


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

one moar time

*Grass*:  
*Bug*: 
*Poison*: ..?
*Fire*:  
*Water*: 
*Ice*: 
*Electric*: 
*Normal*: 
*Flying*: Everything.
*Steel*:  
*Dragon*:  
*Fighting*: 
*Rock*: *shrug*
*Ground*: 
*Psychic*:  
*Ghost*:  
*Dark*: 

Yeah, I used some Pokemon twice but whatever


----------



## glitchedgamer

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Dunsparce :(8)(|||)=> (lulz)
Flying: Dodrio
Fire: Typhlosion (3rd favorite, BEST STARTER)
Water: Kingler
Grass: Torterra
Dragon: Salamence
Ghost: Mismagius (2nd favorite)
Psychic: Grumpig
Fighting: Primeape
Bug: Pinsir/Venomoth
Poison: Muk
Ice: Walrein
Ground: Sandslash
Rock: Relicanth
Steel: Scizor
Electric: Electabuzz
Dark: Houndoom (BEST POKEMON EVER)


----------



## Jolty

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

apprently I haven't posted in this thread

Normal: 
Fighting: 
Flying: 
Poison: 
Ground: 
Rock: 
Bug: 
Ghost: 
Steel:  / 
Fire: 
Water:  / 
Grass: 
Electric:  / 
Psychic: 
Ice: 
Dragon: 
Dark:


----------



## Zhorken

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*


----------



## Anything

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Bug: 
Dark: 
Dragon: 
Electric: 
Fighting: 
Fire: 
Flying: 
Ghost: 
Grass: 
Ground: 
Ice: 
Normal: 
Poison: 
Psychic: 
Rock: 
Steel: 
Water:


----------



## Minkow

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Togetic
Fighting: Hitmontop or Breloom
Flying: C-C-C-Chatot
Poison: Crobat
Ground: Gastrodon.
Rock: Corsola
Bug: SURSKIT FTW
Ghost: Drifloon. Or Shedinja.
Steel: Skarmory, or Mawile.
Fire: Ninetales
Water: VAPOREON FUCK YEAH
Grass: Venusaur
Electric: Chinchou
Psychic: Kirlia
Ice: Glaceon
Dragon: Dragonair.
Dark: Murkrow


----------



## Rai-CH

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Togetic / Lopunny
Fighting: Riolu / Lucario
Flying: Togekiss / Xatu
Poison: Oddish / Nidorina
Ground: Wooper / Sandshrew
Rock: Omanyte / Omastar
Bug: Butterfree / Ledian
Ghost: Froslass / Mismagius
Steel: Mawile / Jirachi
Fire: Charizard / Flareon
Water: Politoed / Omastar
Grass: Bellossom / Meganium
Electric: Ampharos / Lanturn 
Psychic: Xatu / Hypno
Ice: Glaceon / Articuno
Dragon: Altaria / Lati@s
Dark: Umbreon / Mightyena


----------



## Eta Carinae

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Igglybuff
Fighting: Blaziken
Flying: Ho-Oh
Poison: Venomoth
Ground: Groudon
Rock: Bastiodon
Bug: Scizor
Ghost: Froslass
Steel: Skarmory or Mawile, can't decide
Fire: Ninetales
Water: Lapras
Grass: Ivysaur
Electric: Manectric
Psychic: Gallade or Gardevoir, once again, can't decide
Ice: Dewgong
Dragon: Altaria
Dark: Absol or Mightyena, can't decide once again


----------



## Vyraura

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

stealing zhorken's format pls





  




  




     




  




     




  




     




  




     




  




     




  




     




  




     




  




  

Ludicolo is a fucking mexican dancing pineapple duck with a sombrero. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## glitchedgamer

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

^ The Ludicolo thing just made my day.


----------



## ProgMetal_64

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*



Vyraura said:


> Ludicolo is a fucking mexican dancing pineapple duck with a sombrero. Your argument is invalid.


That is pure win, Vyraura. In fact, I think that deserves to be quoted in my 
sig :)


----------



## Ameroq01

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

bug:flygon/beautifly
dark:absol/umbreon
dragon:charizard/dragonair
electrike:luxray/plusle
fight:medicham/lucario
fire:ninetales/typhlosion
flying:pigeot/swellow
ghost:n/a
grass:leafeon/chikorita
ground:cubone
ice:glaceon
normal:aipom/eevee
poisen:n/a
phychic:espeon
rock:onyx
steel:n/a
water:vaporeon/suicoon


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*



Ameroq01 said:


> bug:flygon
> 
> dragon:charizard/dragonair
> 
> electrike:


snipped some of it.


----------



## Tarvos

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Clefable
Fighting: Breloom
Flying: Pidgeotto
Poison: Arbok
Ground: Sandslash
Rock: Tyranitar
Bug: Butterfree
Ghost: Gengar
Steel: Steelix
Fire: Vulpix
Water: Lapras
Grass: Bulbasaur
Electric: Mareep
Psychic: Alakazam
Ice: Articuno
Dragon: Dragonite
Dark: Umbreon


----------



## Darksong

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

*Normal:* Zangoose
*Fire:* Entei, Typhlosion
*Water:* Milotic
*Grass:* Leafeon, Ivysaur
*Fighting:* Blaziken
*Psychic:* Espeon, Mesprit
*Ghost:* Froslass, Mismagius
*Rock:* Probopass
*Ground:* Nidoqueen, Nidoking
*Dragon:* Latias, Latios
*Poison:* Muk
*Flying:* Staraptor
*Dark:* Umbreon 
*Ice:* Articuno, Glaceon
*Electric:* Luxray, Zapdos
*Bug:* Scizor, Masquerain
*Steel:* Bastiodon

On most, I just can't choose...


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

*Normal:* Glameow
*Fighting:* Tyrogue
*Flying:* Lugia
*Poison:* Nidoking
*Ground:* Larvitar
*Rock: *Cradily
*Bug:* Beedril
*Ghost:* Misdreavus / Gengar
*Steel:* Mawile
*Fire:* Typhlosion / Houndour
*Water:* Mantine
*Grass:* Roserade / Sceptile
*Electric:* Electabuzz
*Psychic:* Espeon
*Ice:* Glalie / Cloyster
*Dragon:* Kingdra
*Dark:* Houndour


----------



## Kyle

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Meowth
Fighting: Hitmonlee
Psychic: Mew/Deoxys
Poison: Arbok
Ghost: Haunter
Electric: Raichu/Pikachu
Dark: Mightyena
Rock: Golem
Ground: Marowak
Steel: Aron
Bug: Heracross
Fire: Charmander
Water: Magikarp:sunglasses:
Grass: Vileplume
Dragon: Dragonite
Flying: Starly
Ice: Articuno


----------



## Mustardear

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Pfft, you people and your fancy sprites...

Normal: Snorlax
Fighting: Hitmonchan
Flying: Pidgeot because I beat Gary on Pokemon Blue with just a Lv 51 Pidgeot
Poison: Muk
Ground: Nincada because I can't be bothered to think
Rock: Rhydon
Bug: Heracross
Ghost: Drifblim
Steel: Probopass
Fire: Arcanine
Water: Poliwrath
Grass: Cacturne
Electric: Magneton because 'zone looks...strange
Psychic: Hypno
Ice: Glalie
Dragon: Flygon
Dark: Umbreon
Bird: Missingno. (yes I know that is a bit predictable of me)


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Ditto
Fighting: Gallade
Flying: Doduo
Poison: Gengar
Ground: Sandslash
Rock: Aerodactyl
Bug: Beedrill / Scyther
Ghost: Gengar
Steel: Mawile
Fire: Typhlosion
Water: Feraligatr
Grass: Grovyle
Electric: Magneton
Psychic: Espeon
Ice: Sneasel
Dragon: Dragonair
Dark: Sneasel


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

I'm filling out a type meme right now.

Current choices:

Dark: Honchkrow
Electric: Ampharos
Fighting: Mankey
Fire: Numel
Flying: Hoothoot
Ghost: Misdreavus
Ice: Spheal


----------



## Purplemew12

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Linoone
Fighting: Lucario
Flying: Staravia
Poison: Zubat
Ground: Sandshrew
Rock: Nosepass
Bug: Dustox
Ghost: Drifloon
Steel: Aron
Fire: Torchic
Water: Milotic
Grass: Shroomish
Electric: Manetric
Psychic: Mew
Ice: Glaceon
Dragon: Dragonair
Dark: Umbreon


----------



## Togetic

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Ambipom
Fire: Infernape
Water: Gyarados
Electric: Jolteon
Grass: Shaymin Sky
Ice: Lapras
Fighting: Hitmontop
Poison: Muk
Ground: Phanpy
Flying: Lugia
Psychic: Abra
Bug: Scizor
Rock: Aerodactyl
Ghost: Rotom-C
Dragon: Salamence
Dark: Umbreon
Steel: Lucario


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: 
Fire: 
Water: 
Electric: 
Grass: 
Ice: 
Fighting: 
Poison: 
Ground: 
Flying: 
Psychic: 
Bug: 
Rock: 
Ghost: 
Dragon: 
Dark: 
Steel: 

Hazah~


----------



## Eeveelution

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Eevee
Water: Buizel
Grass: Celebi
Fire: Growlithe
Electric: Pachirisu
Bug: Scyther
Flying: Ho-Oh
Ice: Glaceon
Psychic: Espeon
Dark: Houndour
Rock: Lunatone/Solrock (Tie)
Steel: Jirachi
Ground: Swampert
Poison: Skorupi
Ghost: Misdreavus
Dragon: Flygon
Fighting: Lucario

Or if you want to cheat, just put Arceus for all. =P


----------



## Lili

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Eevee
Fire: Infernape
Water: Floatzel
Electric: Luxray
Grass: Abomasnow?
Ice: Sneasel
Fighting: Lucario
Poison: Tentacruel
Ground: Graveler
Flying: Golbat
Psychic: Medicham
Bug: Scyther
Rock: Onix
Ghost: Gengar
Dragon: Flygon
Dark: Umbreon
Steel: Bronzong


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Linoone/Ursaring
Fighting: Breloom
Flying: Swablu
Poison: Nidorina
Ground: Gastrodon
Rock: Kabutops
Bug: Mothim
Ghost: Banette
Steel: Skarmory
Fire: Vulpix
Water: Totodile
Grass: Hoppip
Electric: Pikachuuuu
Psychic: Xatu
Ice: Swinub/Delibird
Dragon: Flygon
Dark: Umbreon


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Eevee/Zigzagoon
Fire: Quilava/Vulpix/Ninetales
Water: Squirtle/Lanturn
Electric: Pikachu
Grass: Leafeon/Bellossom
Ice: Glaceon/Articuno
Fighting: Blaziken/Lucario
Poison: Gengar
Ground: Sandslash/Flygon
Flying: Articuno/Noctowl/Fearow/Scyther/Butterfree (pant, pant)
Psychic: Mew
Bug: Scyther/Butterfree
Rock: Golem
Ghost: Gengar/Misdreavus
Dragon: Flygon/Latios/Rayquaza/Dialga
Dark: Umbreon/Absol
Steel: Dialga


----------



## Elliekat

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Skitty
Fighting: Hitmonchan
Flying: Masquerain
Poison: Crobat
Ground: Dugtrio
Rock: Sudowoodo
Bug: Scyther
Ghost: Dusknoir
Steel: Empoleon
Fire: Blaziken
Water: Milotic
Grass: Celebi
Electric: Luxray
Psychic: Mew
Ice: Sneasel
Dragon: Dratini
Dark: Umbreon


----------



## #1 bro

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: 
Fighting: 
Flying: ummmmm 
Poison: 
Ground: 
Rock: 
Bug: 
Ghost: 
Steel: 
Fire: 
Water: 
Grass: 
Electric: 
Psychic: 
Ice: 
Dragon: 
Dark:


----------



## Flazeah

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Oh, dear. I can gain favourite Pokémon quite easily just from training one particular Pokémon and adoring it. Hm. Oh well, here goes anyway.

Normal: Eevee
Fighting: Hariyama
Flying: Charizard/Gyarados/Aerodactyl/Skarmory/Staraptor
Poison: Arbok/possibly some of the Nidoran family members/Seviper
Ground: Rhydon/Flygon
Rock: Kabutops/Armaldo
Bug: Scyther/Pinsir/Heracross
Ghost: Gengar
Steel: Steelix/Aggron
Fire: Rapidash/Flareon/Typhlosion
Water: Lapras/Vaporeon
Grass: Venusaur/Meganium/Leafeon
Electric: Jolteon/Ampharos
Psychic: Espeon
Ice: Piloswine/Glaceon
Dragon: Other than the part Flying-types which I don't like quite enough to count as favourite Flying-types, I guess Salamence's preevolutions
Dark: Umbreon/Absol/Weavile


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Fire: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Water: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Electric: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Grass: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ice: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Fighting: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poison: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ground: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Flying: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




[/IMG]
Psychic: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bug: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Rock: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ghost: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dragon: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dark: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Steel: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





I have included my favourite sprite of each.


----------



## TealJolteon

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

I'll do top 2-4 of each type for more variety.

Fire: Flareon, Cyndaquil
Rock: Larvitar, Aron
Ground: Larvitar, Sandslash, Sandshrew, Gligar
Fighting: Combusken, Gallade
Electric: Jolteon, Electrike, Manectric, Electabuzz
Grass: Leafeon, Grovyle
Bug: Ledian, Shedinja, Heracross
Poison: Nidoran M, Ekans
Water: Vaporeon, Lanturn
Ice: Glaceon, Regice
Psychic: Espeon, Wynaut
Ghost: Sableye, Rotom, Shedinja
Normal: Eevee, Porygon2, Dunsparce
Flying: Ledian, Gligar, Skarmory
Dragon: Latios, Latias
Dark: Umbreon, Sableye, Absol, Murkrow
Steel: Mawile, Aron, Skarmory


----------



## Celebi96

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Regigigas
Fighting:Riolu
Flying: Aerodactl
Poison: Drapion
Ground: Garchomp
Rock: Rampardos
Bug: Ariadose
Ghost:Dusknoir
Steel: Skamory
Fire: Charizard or Chimchar
Water: Piplup
Grass: Grovyle
Electric: Notched Ear Pichu
Pyschic: Celebi
Ice:Frostlass
Dragon: Dragonite
Dark: Zorua


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: 
Fire: 
Water: 
Electric: 
Grass: 
Ice: 
Fighting: 
Poison: 
Ground: 
Flying: 
Psychic: 
Bug: 
Rock: 
Ghost: 
Dragon: 
Dark: 
Steel:


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Favorites, you say, Here we go..

Normal:

	
	
		
		
	


	





Fire: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Water: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Electric: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Grass: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Fighting: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ice: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Flying: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ground: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poison: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Psychic: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bug:  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Rock: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ghost: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dragon:    

	
	
		
		
	


	









Dark: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Steel:


----------



## darklight2222

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Blissey (Preferably shiny)

Fire: Magmortar (Preferably not shiny)

Water: Piplup (Preferably shiny)

Electric: Electivire (Preferably not shiny)

Grass: Sceptile (Preferably not shiny)

Fighting: Medicham (Preferably shiny)

Ice: Froslass (Preferably not shiny)

Flying: Togetic (Preferably not shiny)

Ground: Mamoswine (Preferably not shiny)

Poison: Toxicroak (Preferably shiny)

Psychic: Gallade (Preferably shiny)

Bug: Scyther or Yanmega (Preferably shiny for both)

Rock: Rhyperior (Preferably shiny)

Ghost: Dusknoir (Preferably shiny)

Dragon: Giratina origin form (Preferably shiny)

Dark: Darkrai (Preferably shiny)

Steel: Metagross (Preferably not shiny)

Favorite overall: Piplup (Preferably shiny)


----------



## thunder

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Zangoose

Fire: Moltres

Water: Kabutops

Electric: Zapdos

Grass: Sceptile 

Fighting: Lucario

Ice: Glalie

Flying: Aerodactyl

Ground: Ryhorn

Poison: Drapion

Psychic: Deoxys (attack)

Bug: Scyther

Rock: Rhyperior 

Ghost: Rotom (normal)

Dragon: Rayquaza

Dark: Darkrai

Steel: Metagross


----------



## Shadow Serenity

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

I actually had to think about these...

Favorites, you say, Here we go..

Normal: Kecleon just managed to beat out Lickitung.

Fire: Torchic

Water: Starmie or Milotic. Or Squirtle.

Electric: Pikachu <3

Grass: Chikorita

Fighting: Blaziken. I didn't realize how many fighting types I liked until I had to think about this. o.o

Ice: Glalie

Flying: Crobat. Another hard one simply due to the huge number of options.

Ground: Cubone

Poison: Crobat/Venomoth/Victreebel.

Psychic: Starmie

Bug: Scyther/Scizor/Heracross/Venomoth

Rock: Onix

Ghost: Sableye/Haunter

Dragon: Dialga

Dark: Sableye/Umbreon

Steel: Magneton/Scizor


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal:

	
	
		
		
	


	




Fighting:

	
	
		
		
	


	




Psychic:

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dark:

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bug:

	
	
		
		
	


	




Flying:

	
	
		
		
	


	




Electric:

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ground:

	
	
		
		
	


	




Water:

	
	
		
		
	


	




Grass:

	
	
		
		
	


	




Fire:

	
	
		
		
	


	




Rock:

	
	
		
		
	


	




Steel:

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ghost:

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poison: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dragon:

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ice:


----------



## Dragon On Steroids

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

*Normal:* Kecleon
*Fighting:* Machamp
*Flying:* Scyther (Seems appropiate here, actually)
*Poison:* Nidoking
*Ground:* Groudon
*Rock:* Armaldo (I wanted to choose Rhydon, but it's primary type is Ground)
*Bug:* Scizor (No joke, I can like both)
*Ghost:* Gengar
*Steel:* Aggron
*Fire:* Charizard
*Water:* Totodile
*Grass:* Grovyle
*Electric:* Electivire
*Psychic:* Grumpig
*Ice:* Abomasnow
*Dragon:* Latios
*Dark:* Sableye, I guess...


----------



## Mr Dude

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Snorlax
Fighting: Blaziken
Flying: Dragonite
Poison: Muk
Ground: Garchomp
Rock: Tyranitar
Bug: Heracross
Ghost: Spiritomb
Steel: Jirachi
Fire: Charizard
Water: Ludicolo
Grass: Torterra
Electric: Luxray
Psychic: Lugia
Ice: Mamoswine
Dragon: Giratina (Origin Forme)
Dark: Darkrai

All Time Favorite:  Charizard


----------



## Lollicat

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

*Normal:* Lickitung
*Fighting:* Gallade
*Flying:* Pidgeot
*Poison:* Nidoqueen
*Ground:* Marowak
*Rock:* Tyranitar
*Bug:* Ariados
*Ghost:* Banette
*Steel:* Skarmory
*Fire:* Ninetales
*Water:* Lapras
*Grass:* Meganium
*Electric:* Ampharos
*Psychic:* Espeon
*Ice:* All of them <3
*Dragon:* Salamence
*Dark:* Weavile
*Overall:* There needs to be an ice/dragon type. BETTER YET, another Ghost/Dark! Preferably some kind of cat! <3 Generally, just more ice types.


----------



## Anomaly 54

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Sentret
Fighting: Blaziken
Flying: Skarmory
Poison: Nidorino
Ground: Steelix
Rock: Golem
Bug: Mothim
Ghost: Haunter
Steel: Magnazone
Fire: Ninetales
Water: Azumarill
Grass: Breloom
Electric: Manetric
Psychic: Latios
Ice: Snorunt
Dragon: Flygon
Dark: Absol


----------



## Ymedron

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

*Normal:* Ditto, which automatically unlocks every poke for me! Yay! (Seriously, I'd say persian)
*Fighting: *Blaziken 
*Flying: *Charizard
*Poison:* Arbok
*Ground:* Cubone/Marowak
*Rock:* Aggron
*Bug: *Shedinja
*Ghost:* Haunter
*Steel:* Steelix
*Fire: *Quilava
*Water:* Gastrodon
*Grass:* Cradily
*Electric:* Lanturn
*Psychic:* Lugia
*Ice:* Lapras
*Dragon:* Latias
*Dark: *Mightyena

Most of these are just the spark of the moment, since I like almost every pokemon, it just takes a different mood.


----------



## Leaftail

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

I know I posted here before, but some of my current faves didn't exist back then, so...

Normal: Chiramii
Fighting: Gallade
Flying: Charizard
Poison: Gengar
Ground: Rhydon
Rock: Aggron
Bug: Scizor
Ghost: Spiritomb
Steel: Dialga
Fire: Reshiram
Water: Feraligatr
Grass: Tsutaaja 
Electric: Pikachu 
Psychic: Rankurusu
Ice: Weavile 
Dragon: Gabite
Dark: Tyranitar


----------



## Alxprit

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Porygon-Z
Fire: Torchic
Water: Phione
Grass: Cherrim
Electric: Chinchou
Bug: Ledian
Flying: Togekiss
Poison: Roselia
Rock: Corsola
Steel: Gear
Ground: Cubone
Ghost: Rotom
Dark: Crawdaunt/Drapion
Dragon: Latias
Fighting: Breloom
Psychic: Jirachi
Ice: Froslass 

Runner-up: Uxie

It took me a long time to get this stuff finalized. But I think this list will stay constant for a good while.


----------



## Enkoe

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Bug: Caterpie
Dark: Zoroa (Before that; Umbreon)
Dragon: Dragonair
Electric: Luxray
Fighting: Riolu
Fire: Quilava
Flying: Pidgeot
Grass: Bayleef
Ghost: Misdreavus
Ground: Flygon
Ice: Glaceon
Normal: Skitty
Poison: Nidoran/Nidorina
Psychic: Azelf/Meditite
Rock: Cranidos/Bonsly
Steel: Steelix/Mawile
Water: Vaporeon


----------



## Enkoe

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Bug: Caterpie
Dark: Zoroa (Before that; Umbreon)
Dragon: Dragonair
Electric: Luxray
Fighting: Riolu
Fire: Quilava
Flying: Pidgeot
Grass: Bayleef
Ghost: Misdreavus
Ground: Flygon
Ice: Glaceon
Normal: Skitty/Azurill
Poison: Nidoran/Nidorina
Psychic: Azelf/Meditite
Rock: Cranidos/Bonsly
Steel: Steelix/Mawile
Water: Vaporeon/Marill/Azumarill


----------



## Tyranitar freak

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Porygon 2
Bug: Scizor
Water: Gyarados
Fire: Dead tie Charizard/Typhlosion
Dragon: Garchomp
Psychic: Lugia
Ghost: Giratina
Flying: Ho-oh
Ice: Weavile
Rock: Tyranitar, Tyranitar, Tyranitar
Dark: Murkrow
Grass: Sceptile
Ground: Kidoking
Fighting: Lucario
Electric: Zapdos
Poison: Nidorino
Steel: Jirachi


----------



## ...

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Zangoose
Fighting: Machoke/Machamp
Flying: Swellow
Poison: Arbok
Ground: Flygon
Rock: Tyranitar
Bug: Scyther
Ghost: Spiritomb
Steel: Skarmory
Fire: Blaziken
Water: Lapras
Grass: Sceptile
Electric: Luxray
Psychic: Gardevoir
Ice: Articuno
Dragon: Salamence
Dark: Darkrai


----------



## Nemec

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Normal: Eevee
Fighting: Himonchan/Lucario
Flying: Staraptor
Poison: Roserade
Ground: Sandslash/Cubone
Rock: Sudowoodo 
Bug: Scyther
Ghost: Gengar/Misdreavus
Steel: Empoleon
Fire: Ninetales/Houndoom
Water: Golduck/Vaporeon
Grass: Victreebell
Electric: Luxray
Psychic: Espeon
Ice: Weavile
Dragon: Dragonite/Altaria
Dark: Umbreon/Mightyena

Much less Eevee evolutions than I thought there would be.


----------



## Cinders

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

*Normal: * Linoone
*Fighting:* Gallade
*Flying:* Crobat
*Poison:* Nidorino
*Ground: * Flygon
*Rock:* Cranidos
*Bug: * Scyther
*Ghost:* Haunter
*Steel:* Lairon
*Fire:* Houndoom
*Water: * Starmie
*Grass:* Ivysaur
*Electric: * Electabuzz
*Psychic:* Espeon
*Ice:* Dewgong
*Dragon*: Altaria
*Dark: * Weavile.


----------



## Missile

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Fire: Charmander
Water: Vaporeon
Grass: Skymin
Electric: Luxray
Dragon: Dratini/Dragonair/Dragonite
Physchic: Lugia
Flying: Dodrio/Wooguru
Normal: Eevee/Buneary/Chiraamii
Rock: Ryperior
Ground: Cuebone/Marowak
Dark: Houndoom/Umbreon/Absol/Mightyena
Fighting: Gallade
Steel: Lucario
Ice: Articuno
Poison: Seviper
Bug: Butterfree/Scizor
Ghost: Froslass
:3


----------



## River

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Fire: Arcanine
Water: Mudkip 
Grass: Shiftry
Electric: Luxray
Dragon: Flygon
Physchic: Mew
Flying: Lugia
Normal: Zangoose
Rock: Aggron
Ground: Garchomp
Dark: Sneasel
Fighting: Gallade
Steel: Scizor
Ice: Dewgong
Poison: Crobat
Bug: Yanmega
Ghost: Haunter


----------



## SoulFloatzel_Umbreon

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Fire: Typhlosion
Water: Floatzel
Grass: Sceptile
Electric: Luxray
Dragon: Garchomp, Dragonite
Psychic: Gallade
Flying: Togekiss
Normal: Furret
Rock: Tyranitar
Ground: Flygon
Dark: Absol
Fighting: Infernape
Steel: Steelix
Ice: Weavile
Poison: Crobat
Bug: Heracross
Ghost: Gengar


----------



## agcurbáistí

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Fire: Arcanine
Water: Swampert
Grass: Sceptile
Electric: Ampharos
Dragon: Garchomp
Psychic: Meditite
Flying: Pidgeot
Normal: Whismur
Rock: Larvitar
Ground: Donphan
Dark: Umbreon
Fighting: Croagunk
Steel: Metagross
Ice: Jynx
Poison: Drapion
Bug: Dustox
Ghost: Shuppet


----------



## SonicNintendo

*Re: Your favourite Pokémon of each type?*

Water: Empoleon
Grass: Sceptile
Electric: Electivire
Dragon: Salamence (Dratini line a close 2nd)
Psychic: Alakazam 
Flying: Staraptor
Normal: Linoone
Rock: Aerodactyl
Ground: Gliscor (Sandslash a close 2nd
Dark: Houndoom
Fighting: Machamp
Steel: Skarmory
Ice: Lapras
Poison: Toxicroak
Bug: none, they're all wimpy to me.
Ghost: Gengar


----------

